# Cm7



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone know how to get stock e reader to work with CM7? My kids love the read to me and interactive books. If I could get the best of both worlds it would be so awesome.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Sadly it doesn't and probably won't.. something to do with kernels and other stuff if I remember. the are threads @the cm forums that discuss it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

You could always revert to stock on eMMC and install CM7 to SD card. Our Nook Colors support dual boot (they use the SD Card as a sort of Boot Disk if it's setup, otherwise it boots off of internal memory, kinda like a CD/DVD in a computer as a boot disk).


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

So what you are saying is put CM7 on sd and its g2g? Then when I wanna use stock just pull it out and reboot?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

YourAverageJD said:


> So what you are saying is put CM7 on sd and its g2g? Then when I wanna use stock just pull it out and reboot?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Thats the basics of it. Just make sure you have the correct setup on the sd.

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB using Tapatalk


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

Check this thread out
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1000957

[ROM][CM7] [v1.3] Size-agnostic SD Card image and CM7 installer for SD Cards.

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB using Tapatalk


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! Ill update you guys on this when done.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

No dice. It would load up but not reboot. I believe it could be the quality of my SD card.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well apparently accord to some CM devs. its a problem with getting into CWR recovery. But they are working on it. so there should a be a fix soon. Where u will be able to boot cm7 officially


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

YourAverageJD said:


> No dice. It would load up but not reboot. I believe it could be the quality of my SD card.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Did you reset your NC to stock and then try to use the sd card method I linked to? I haven't done our in a few months cause the wife doesn't like it when I mess with her NC. But it was pretty straight forward. I could see there being issue if you have CM7 on nook and try doing this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes. Went back to stock.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

There is also a dual boot option I have never tried it so can't say much about it
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11451469

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

There is now a nook reader app on the market.

Rob Storm


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

The tablet nook app doesn't do the read to me or interactive. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

Read this thread. This guy had the same issues as you and got it working. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1096865

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RLM703 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can confirm the dual boot option works. I have been running each latest (nightly) from CM7 along with nook stock (rooted). You would be able to boot into either straight from eMMC. Once you've done it correctly you just hold "n" and power to boot into stock or just press power to boot into cm7 or any other build you have installed. CM7 stable will install just fine however nightlies need to be modified slightly. Not sure if this has any negative aspect to it (haven't experienced anything) but I simply open a nightly with 7-zip, delete "u-boot.bin", resign the package, copy to SD and install from CWM. The main thing to look out for is the replacement of "u-boot.bin" as this causes the dual boot to be disabled. If you, or anyone needs help with this just pm me and maybe we can set up a gtalk or something. Most details are found throughout xda, you just have to look.


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm using a dual boot that actually has a boot menu everytime the tablet comes up. you just pick if you want to boot from the internal, or the uSD and gooooooooo


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

noisufnoc said:


> I'm using a dual boot that actually has a boot menu everytime the tablet comes up. you just pick if you want to boot from the internal, or the uSD and gooooooooo


 The wife has been bugging me to find something like that. Can i get a link to info on this?


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

noisufnoc said:


> I'm using a dual boot that actually has a boot menu everytime the tablet comes up. you just pick if you want to boot from the internal, or the uSD and gooooooooo


I too am very interested in that. Right now the wife is running CM7 and loved it but it would be nice to be able to dual boot so that the kids could do some of the interactive stuff on the stock Nook OS.


----------

